
Siren: Implicit Neural Representations with Periodic Activation Functions - bobrenjc93
https://vsitzmann.github.io/siren/
======
Findeton
It's very cool to see Fourier analysis applied to neural networks! It looks
like we have so much left to do with AI yet! As a Telecommunications Engineer,
it feels natural to use periodic functions to represent data and to avoid
losing high-frequency information.

------
_0ffh
Paper on arxiv at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.09661](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.09661)

